# Giant Trinity 0



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi. Anyone ridden the new Trinity 0? I was planning on getting a Cervelo P1 but then this bike caught my eye. The Cervelo is proven,and I don't know of anyone who can say anything bad about that bike, but I do think that the Trinity looks nice.

Any help would be appreciate.

Ray


----------



## raymond7204 (Sep 22, 2008)

Chirp...chirp...chirp...

Anyone have experience with this bike? Found one online for $1550.

Ray


----------

